# Arcus Tank | Product Overview



## HPBotha (27/2/18)

The new benchmark of refined MTL draw, combined with exquisite materials and luxuriously finished. 
The Arcus Tank - Making MTL great again!​

​


Featuring a standard 510 thread, the Tank can be used on any Mod, but will only be recognised in Smart Mode by our Vega and Vega Mini Mods and will be adjustable from between 8-16 W (for Vega and Vega Mini).

You can read more on the Arcus Design philosophy in our Product Design Overview post [here]


*Technical Specifications:*
​

Product Size: Ø 22 x 40 mm
Material: Stainless Steel
Seals:  Silicone
Glass:   Borosilicate Glass (Replaceable)
Coating:  Physical Vapour Deposition (PVD) - (Titanium Gray)
Coil Types/s:  1.8Ω Coil / Kanthal / Organic Cotton
Rated Coil Wattage:  8~16 W (Recommend 9~12W)
Tank Volume:  3 ml



*Coil:*
1.8Ω Organic Cotton (MTL / Vertical l / Bottom Airflow)
Kanthal Wire (Surface Treated / Grade 1)
Push-In Coil design that seals the Tank - allowing for easy coil changes.
​


*Tank:*

​
.

*Refilling:*
The Arcus tank features a top fill system.
We recommend 18~8 mg nicotine, 50VG:50PG liquids for the best MTL experience.

​





*To Refill:*
Grip the glass section with one hand and the Top Cap with the other while holding the tank Right side up. Then unscrew by twisting in a counterclockwise motion to open the tank.

​

For 3 ml Capacity: Refill through either cutout of the tank, the centre column is the chimney section, and not a refill port. Only fill up to just below the metal top for a maximum volume of 3 ml. Avoid trying to overfill or flavour will spill over into the chimney.






*Starterpack Contents:*


1x Arcus Tank
2x Arcus 1.8Ω Coils
1 x Arcus Tank Glass
1x Arcus Tank Seal kit (Titanium Grey)
1x Arcus Drip Tip Cap
1x User Manual

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (27/2/18)

Oh @Silver

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mic Lazzari (27/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Oh @Silver



I knowwwww! Right?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (27/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Oh @Silver



Ah, @Smoke_A_Llama - thanks for the tag 
Hmmm..... @HPBotha @Mic Lazzari - this looks interesting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (27/2/18)

Silver said:


> Ah, @Smoke_A_Llama - thanks for the tag
> Hmmm..... @HPBotha @Mic Lazzari - this looks interesting



To be honest I'm surprised your mtl vape senses didn't tingle

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (13/3/18)

@Rob Fisher beat us to it and he got an octa mod. Mr fisher you must also report your experiences here please. 
I wanted this setup both the octa and the arcus but got the Vega and would like to pair the arcus with the Vega


----------



## Halfdaft (13/3/18)

Can we get some of those red hats that just say "Make MTL great again"?

I'm actually really excited to see how this performs!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/3/18)

This is a true MTL tank... other tanks like to believe they are MTL but this one really is!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Mic Lazzari (13/3/18)

Morning @Rob Fisher, I got to say I only recently saw your post with you Twisp Carry Case, converted as a tool kit  Love it. It was purposefully designed to be a modular as possible. I would love to see how others use it. Maybe we should do a competition like that?

Look forward to your thoughts on the Arcus. Hope you are feeling better soon.

@Resistance the Arcus will give you really decent battery life on all our Mods, it draws about 2.4 A at 12 Watts so you'll get about 1 hour of actual vape time on the Vega or over 1000 puffs. You can double that with the Okta . It should look great on any Mod, but does look particularly good on the Vega Mini (funky) and on the Okta (classy).

We have 5 different colour tank seals to help colour co-ordinate it to your Mod or just personalize it (take note Nom Rob ). So I hope to see some pics getting snapped in front of food .

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## HPBotha (13/3/18)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Can we get some of those red hats that just say "Make MTL great again"?
> 
> I'm actually really excited to see how this performs!



Working on stickers mate.... 





​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Silver (13/3/18)

*

High octane MTL for the win!*

Get a proper punch in the throat


----------



## Mic Lazzari (14/3/18)

Silver said:


> *
> High octane MTL for the win!*
> 
> Get a proper punch in the throat

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (14/3/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Morning @Rob Fisher, I got to say I only recently saw your post with you Twisp Carry Case, converted as a tool kit  Love it. It was purposefully designed to be a modular as possible. I would love to see how others use it. Maybe we should do a competition like that?
> 
> Look forward to your thoughts on the Arcus. Hope you are feeling better soon.
> 
> ...


Hi guys.
@Mic Lazzari I get about two days out of a charge.I got the Vega not mini.
Hopefully i will upgrade to the octa but I'm happy with what I got so far.
Just can't get to popping in we had a restructure at work.but will when things settle down.

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mic Lazzari (15/3/18)

Resistance said:


> Hi guys.
> @Mic Lazzari I get about two days out of a charge.I got the Vega not mini.
> Hopefully i will upgrade to the octa but I'm happy with what I got so far.
> Just can't get to popping in we had a restructure at work.but will when things settle down.
> ...



Thats great. Look forward to hearing what you think of the Arcus. Remember to upgrade the firmware to v3.08 to stay to activate Smart Curve Control, and try it on Boost 1. It makes a big difference. Happy Vapour Trails.


----------



## Resistance (15/3/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Thats great. Look forward to hearing what you think of the Arcus. Remember to upgrade the firmware to v3.08 to stay to activate Smart Curve Control, and try it on Boost 1. It makes a big difference. Happy Vapour Trails.


Hi mic lazzari. Current version 3.02.dont know about the smart curve but I like the way it works as it is right now. When I pop in you can update me and maybe I give it a shot. But I use the Vega mostly for mtl and sometimes restricted hits 

Sent from my Venue 7 HSPA+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Mic Lazzari (16/3/18)

Resistance said:


> Hi mic lazzari. Current version 3.02.dont know about the smart curve but I like the way it works as it is right now. When I pop in you can update me and maybe I give it a shot. But I use the Vega mostly for mtl and sometimes restricted hits
> 
> Sent from my Venue 7 HSPA+ using Tapatalk


No problem!


----------



## HPBotha (5/4/18)

for those who want to take part in the limited time offer on the Arcus + Vega Mini Promo:



Add Arcus Tank & Vega Mini Mod to your basket (this promotion is for the Vega Mini Mod and not the Vega Mini Starter Pack)
Proceed to checkout and add promocode: ArcusVegaMini (please note the promo code is *ArcusVegaMini* and not Arcus )
Discount of R199,95 added

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Spongebob (5/4/18)

@HPBotha @Mic Lazzari can the vega mini be updated for the smart functions?when i first put the arcus on the vega mini i got a message saying " this atomiser will not work with smart mode"?

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mic Lazzari (6/4/18)

Spongebob said:


> @HPBotha @Mic Lazzari can the vega mini be updated for the smart functions?when i first put the arcus on the vega mini i got a message saying " this atomiser will not work with smart mode"?
> 
> Yes it can. You will have to update the firmware to version 3.18 for the Vega Mini. This will get you into Smart Mode and access to the Smart Curve functionality! You will taste the difference!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape (6/4/18)

Very cool little tank this

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## HPBotha (6/4/18)

Spongebob said:


> @HPBotha @Mic Lazzari can the vega mini be updated for the smart functions?when i first put the arcus on the vega mini i got a message saying " this atomiser will not work with smart mode"?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk



Please check the following link to upgrade your firmware - make sure you select the vega mini firmware.
Use this link to see the process of upgrading your firmware.

Enjoy!!! (personal favorite is Boost 1 on the Arcus at 13w)

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KarlDP (15/7/18)

So so happy with my latest purchase. Couldn’t get orange seals thou as they were out of stock.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## KarlDP (17/7/18)

Massive shout out to @HPBotha for going the extra mile. Outstanding service from the Twisp guys as always. Baie dankie meneer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Megabyte (2/5/19)

i
Hi there I have updated the firmware of my vega mini to 3.18 but still get the error. Any suggestions please


----------



## Silver (3/5/19)

Megabyte said:


> i
> Hi there I have updated the firmware of my vega mini to 3.18 but still get the error. Any suggestions please



Welcome to the forum @Megabyte 
Will tag @HPBotha , @Mic Lazzari and @Twisp who are the representatives from Twisp on our forum.
Hopefully they will see the tag when they next log in and can try assist you


----------



## Hooked (3/5/19)

@Megabyte

Twisp might not check the forum every day, so if you don't receive a reply you could also contact them directly https://www.twisp.co.za/contact2

Nevertheless, it's still good to ask the question on the forum, as other users might have the same problem.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Megabyte (3/5/19)

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Megabyte
> Will tag @HPBotha , @Mic Lazzari and @Twisp who are the representatives from Twisp on our forum.
> Hopefully they will see the tag when they next log in and can try assist you


Thank you so much


----------



## Resistance (3/5/19)

Megabyte said:


> i
> Hi there I have updated the firmware of my vega mini to 3.18 but still get the error. Any suggestions please



Hi try resetting the device.
At bottom of mod is a pinhole with reset written next to it.
Otherwise if it still give the error message try taking it in to the store.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Twisp (13/5/19)

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Megabyte
> Will tag @HPBotha , @Mic Lazzari and @Twisp who are the representatives from Twisp on our forum.
> Hopefully they will see the tag when they next log in and can try assist you


Hi there, we


Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Megabyte
> Will tag @HPBotha , @Mic Lazzari and @Twisp who are the representatives from Twisp on our forum.
> Hopefully they will see the tag when they next log in and can try assist you


Hi there, so sorry for the delay! Are you still having the same error message on your Vega Mini? If so, please send me your number (You can send via message) and we will get our support team to assist you telephonically.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jag2018 (18/5/19)

Hi there.
I am having the same issue but with my Vega Mini original tank as well.

Is there a solution to this problem yet?

It then goes into the other mode. (Not so Smart Mode is my deduction).
It at runs at anything from 0.8Ω to 1.2Ω. It changes intermittently.
The voltage is higher and it goes through the battery about twice as quickly.

And sometimes it just goes back to being "Smart" again without me doing anything with it.

Software was has been upgraded as the Twisp website instructions, Version 3.18.
Standard Vega tank. 
0.6Ω coils.

I have cleaned the device as per Twisp instructions many times.
I have replaced the coils and reset it repeatedly.
The device has never been dropped or been wet.
Everything is tight and it works perfectly. (Except for this recent issue).
The original charger is always used and the battery has never overheated, while charging or in use.


----------



## Mic Lazzari (20/5/19)

Hi there @Megabyte.
Sorry, can you please state your error? Isd it Vega Mini + Arcus Tank? And it is not going into Smart Mode?

Thanks @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (20/5/19)

If you are using one of our Smart Tanks and using the correct coils it should work with the latest version of the Smart Firmware. 
I would advise to check the Ohms reading on the display and see if it is within ±0.1Ω ... I think the tolerances vary, so maybe it's better that you submit the readings here for me to look at.

Then try different coils, to see if perhaps it was a dud coil.
If it is happening a lot, then I think the device is not reading the resistances accurately enough - which is preventing it from entering Smart Mode. 
Please then take it back to a kiosk immediately and explain the problem. I would then be eligible for a warranty swap (within 6 months from purchase).

Let me know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/5/19)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Hi there @Megabyte.
> Sorry, can you please state your error? Isd it Vega Mini + Arcus Tank? And it is not going into Smart Mode?
> 
> Thanks @Silver



Hi @Mic Lazzari 
I see @Megabyte was last online here on 3 May. So if he doesn't respond then its probably because he hasnt seen your post.


----------



## Mic Lazzari (20/5/19)

Silver said:


> Hi @Mic Lazzari
> I see @Megabyte was last online here on 3 May. So if he doesn't respond then its probably because he hasnt seen your post.


No problem, that's why I gave some advice on the issue anyway. Hope it clears things up.

Vega Mini:
Arcus Tank added in Firmware 3.18
Tyko Tank added in Firmware 3.19 (this is latest)

Vega:
Firmware 3.09 (latest)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

